# Problem with a DGI OM60 plotter...



## vinzzz (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi there! 
i'm new to the forum (i'll take the time to introduce myself soon, i promise  ), and i'll first post here to ask for help to any DGI OM60 user...
I've bought a second hand plotter and unfortunately the previous user didn't gave me the user manual (he sais he'll try to find it back, but i doubt he does) and i can't find any kind of PDF of this manual on the manufacturer's website (they don't answer my emails neither). So, is any of you got this manual? that would be great if i can get a copy...

Since i've bought it, i'm trying to make it work but i've got 2 kind of error messages : 
while i'm trying the "test" button and then validate few times whith "next" button and then click on "cut sheet" button, the cutting head moves left to right between the 2 wheels and i finally got this mesage on the LCD : "out of position check pinch position"
the second message i got is when i try to cut a design through flexisign pro 7.6. I draw something, then click the "cut" icon, send it through the production manager (which i've configured previously). The job seems to be done (it disapear from the job list of the production manager and the printer icon in the systemtray dispear too) but nothing happens and i've got the error : "I/O error #12" on the LCD...
Again, if anyone knows what i'm talking about, any help would be greatly appreciated ...
Thanks!!


----------



## vinzzz (Aug 24, 2007)

Please help! 
even a "i don't know" or any support message will be really appreciated ('cause i feel a little alone here )


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with that kind of cutter.

Perhaps another user of that plotter will find this post later on and be able to contribute.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure if you are in USA or UK...but here is a link to a dealer for the DGI omega 60....Southeastern Sign Supply - Digital Printer - Newstar DGI Omega Series OM-60 They are in North Carolina and maybe could help find a manual or?? IF you are in the UK or Europe, here is a link to a dealer there. Wissen UK and they do show the DGI Omega O60


----------



## vinzzz (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks charles! I live in Europe, I'm french 
I've already sent an email to these dealers. The one from uk answer me yesterday and it'll cost me 10£ plus shipping (there is no digital version).

This plotter is serioulsy getting on my nerves. And it bother me to buy a user manual with non insurance i could make it work some day... Maybe i'll give it back to the seller.
btw, do you know a reliable brand of cheap plotter? I've heard of P-cut, anyone know this brand?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

another cheap plotter from china with very little backup from the sellers. what you will save in cash you will pay in frustration. IMO only 3 plotters to consider Roland
Graphec and Summa


----------



## vinzzz (Aug 24, 2007)

iknow iknow ... but it's at least twice the price! and i can't find a good second hand from these brands...


----------



## kion (Aug 23, 2011)

I know this is an extremely old thread, but in case anyone searches for info on this cutter and finds this - it is in fact a Korean cutter with a servo motor and imho is of very good build quality, quiet, fast, and cuts well too  I got a manual from Wissen as mentioned above - very quick delivery.

Had no problems setting it up, even without the manual (and as a newcomer to cutter/plotters).


----------



## mike lin (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi! its a very old thread, but i get stuck with the same problem, that's why i arrived here, trying to sort out. And although the thread didn't help me, I could operate the plotter. 
I was able to operate the plotter by memory, because years ago I used it. Now i'll try to help you to use it. Forget my english, my native language is spanish.

Vinzzz, the first problem its very simple "out of position check pinch position": the plotter in the front have some arrows that must match with the two rollers we use to fix the vinyl. If you don't see the arrows, see for the tubular axis behind the rollers, note that it has rough and other smooth parts. The arrows coincide with the rough parts and there you must place the rollers to solve that problem.

The second problem is for why i' arrived here, "I/O error #12": after you put the vinyl and fix between the rollers (or wheels, that is what you name it) you may click the F2 button near the LCD of the plotter. His function is to measure the vinyl (then change function to the speed of cut). After that the plotter dont send me the error and finally i can cut with it.

I hope to help you or anyone with this problem.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

vinzzz said:


> Hi there!
> i'm new to the forum (i'll take the time to introduce myself soon, i promise  ), and i'll first post here to ask for help to any DGI OM60 user...
> I've bought a second hand plotter and unfortunately the previous user didn't gave me the user manual (he sais he'll try to find it back, but i doubt he does) and i can't find any kind of PDF of this manual on the manufacturer's website (they don't answer my emails neither). So, is any of you got this manual? that would be great if i can get a copy...
> 
> ...


*Here Download:*
https://www.wissenuk.com/user-manual-om-40-60


----------



## Daniel1973 (Jul 7, 2021)

vinzzz said:


> Hi there!
> i'm new to the forum (i'll take the time to introduce myself soon, i promise  ), and i'll first post here to ask for help to any DGI OM60 user...
> I've bought a second hand plotter and unfortunately the previous user didn't gave me the user manual (he sais he'll try to find it back, but i doubt he does) and i can't find any kind of PDF of this manual on the manufacturer's website (they don't answer my emails neither). So, is any of you got this manual? that would be great if i can get a copy...
> 
> ...


If you are still looking for manual, send me a mail to [email protected], I'll mail it to you


----------



## Olumide2021 (Sep 16, 2021)

Daniel1973 said:


> If you are still looking for manual, send me a mail to [email protected], I'll mail it to you


Visit Vinyl Cutters | Cutting software | Plotter Blades and register, once done you can download the user manual for free and it will be in your account wissen few seconds after for immediate use. Tried uploading a copy for you buy its too large for the server here.


----------

